
Most of the Mind Can’t Tell Fact from Fiction - prostoalex
http://nautil.us//blog/most-of-the-mind-cant-tell-fact-from-fiction
======
systemcluster
Previous discussion here (7 days ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20976567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20976567)

